# upgrading GI



## matt (Mar 17, 2007)

I have a model GI .45ACP that I want to upgrade. Does anyone know how much it would cost to have it worked up to a loaded model and what the process would be?? At the least I want it to MIL Spec standards.


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

My suggestion - if possible - Sell it and buy new..


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The only practical difference between the GI and the MilSpec is the sights, I think. You can have sights better than the MilSpec added to your GI for probably $100 with labor. 

All the GI needs to work as a perfectly good defense gun are (with all credit to the late Col. Cooper) sights you can see, a trigger you can use, and a dehorning job.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> The only practical difference between the GI and the MilSpec is the sights, I think. You can have sights better than the MilSpec added to your GI for probably $100 with labor.
> 
> All the GI needs to work as a perfectly good defense gun are (with all credit to the late Col. Cooper) sights you can see, a trigger you can use, and a dehorning job.


:smt023 Mikes telling you right. The sights is the big issuse with the GI and Mil-spec. Get a good set put on it and watch your scores go up. They are the same internally. Good luck.

Best Baldy.:smt1099


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep!! Good fixed sights and clean up the trigger ( at or a little over 4 lbs ) and knock off sharp edges . If a lefty add a ambi safety other wise leave that alone. No other changes needed.


----------

